# Adapter For Nikon Lenses to Sony A7 - What Type Needed?



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 5, 2014)

Just wondered if anyone can point me in the right direction?  Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2014)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...1&ie=UTF-8#q=nikon f-mount to Sony A7 adapter

Ultimate Guide to Sony A7 / A7R Lens Mount Adapters - Part 1


----------



## gsgary (Aug 7, 2014)

You won't go back to your Nikon i never use my Canon's now with the A7 and my Leica mount lenses and M rangefinders


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 7, 2014)

gsgary said:


> You won't go back to your Nikon i never use my Canon's now with the A7 and my Leica mount lenses and M rangefinders



Just got it this afternoon....so far I'm impressed with the size....on the charger right now.  Can't wait to use it tomorrow.


----------



## vipgraphx (Aug 7, 2014)

Try the FOTODIOX lens adapter. I have one and it works great! You do lose auto controls though as its just manual mode use only.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 8, 2014)

this is what i use for my lenses expensive but beautifully made Voigtlaender - VM-E Close Focus Adapter this is what it can do with the Voigtlander 50mmF1.5 ASPH and close up fully out


----------

